# recomendación



## acvdo (Jan 24, 2011)

pues como que ya hace falta jubilar la intense asi que estoy juntando para un nuevo cuadro, revisando comentarios creo que me inclino por alguno de los que nombro acontinuacion, asi que acepto sugerencias, como e visto que algunos miembros tienen los cuadros que me interezan pues ojala me pudieran decir los pros y contras de los que me interezan, me encanta subir asi que tomare el desempeño de estos en acenso como punto de partida.

son estos:

ibis mojo sl
santa cruz blur xc
turner flux


tengo una intense spider xvp.
y me a gustado pero ya es modelo pasado asi que de las que me interezan, cual recomiendan?


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

necesitas ponerte en contacto con Lastbiker, yo tengo una Flux TNT pero supongo que buscas una DW link.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Que tipo de caminos te gusta andar, por que de entrada la Mojo está en otra categoría (5.5 pulgadas) de las otras dos. La Flux y la Blur son más orientadas XC al Cross country con +- 4 pulgadas y una geometría distinta. 

Yo en lo personal pasé del XC a una bici con 5.5 pulgadas (y de 4.5 ahora pero en 29") y se me hace mucho más versátil. Veo que vienes de una Intense por lo que me inclino a pensar que igual andas más del lado de la Mojo. 

En fin, espero que te ayuden los comentarios.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

acvdo said:


> pues como que ya hace falta jubilar la intense asi que estoy juntando para un nuevo cuadro, revisando comentarios creo que me inclino por alguno de los que nombro acontinuacion, asi que acepto sugerencias, como e visto que algunos miembros tienen los cuadros que me interezan pues ojala me pudieran decir los pros y contras de los que me interezan, me encanta subir asi que tomare el desempeño de estos en acenso como punto de partida.
> 
> son estos:
> 
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimado ACVD :

Conozco bien tu bici Intense Spider XVP y personalmente me parece que está todavía muy lejos de la jubilación, la veo en excelente estado con la excepción de cambiar los DU bushings , sin embargo tu eres el dueño y si ya la quieres jubilar prematuramente pues adelante&#8230;

Te va mi opinión de los tres modelos que mencionas .

De entrada con ninguno de los tres cuadros mencionados estarías tomando una mala decisión , sobre todo si en el caso de la Flux te refieres al modelo con suspensión DW Link como atinadamente te comento Triphop .

Si como tu mencionas tomarás como punto de partida el desempeño en las subidas, déjame decirte que ninguna de las tres para mí es mejor que la Spider XVP , me explico :

SUBIENDO

La Santacruz Blur XC c , puede subir más rápido pero es debido a que; al ser construido el cuadro con fibra de carbono pesa más o menos como 700 gramos menos que la Spider XVP y eso cuenta , en el aspecto del desempeño de la suspensión son casi iguales .

La Flux DW Link trepa muy bien y tiene muy buen anti -squat , el punto negativo es el peso , pesa más que la Spider XVP.

La Mojo SL pesa menos que la Spider XVP por lo que debería subir mejor , sin embargo las 5.5 pulgadas de recorrido de la suspensión la ponen al parejo subiendo contra la Spider XVP

Aunque las bajadas no son tu punto de partida te doy mi comentario:

BAJANDO

La única que le gana claramente a la Spider XVP es la Mojo SL , básicamente debido a que el DW Link y las 5.5 pulgadas de suspensión son los responsables , aunado a la horquilla de 140 o 150 mm. y el ángulo de dirección que trae la Mojo SL .

La Flux DW Link también baja mejor que la Spider XVP , aunque no mucho mejor .

La Santacruz Blur XC c baja igual que la Spider XVP

COMODIDAD

Solo la Mojo SL es más cómoda para recorridos largos, la Flux DW y La Blur XC c están a la par con la Spider XVP

1.- La Mojo SL 
2.- La Flux DW 
2.- La Blur XC c

MANTENIMIENTO

Cualquiera de las tres le gana a la Spider XVP , tienen menos mantenimiento , es decir el mantenimiento de una Mojo SL , una Blur XC c y una Flux DW es casi nulo , aquí si se nota la diferencia de una bici de modelo atrasado con las de última generación , los actuales baleros son mucho mejores , los links, las graseras, la tornillería de titanio en el caso de la Mojo SL , los casquillos de la Flux duran años , en cambio los baleros inferiores de la Spider XVP se van como agua , hay que engrasar seguido para evitar rechinidos y cuando hay que cambiar baleros y demás componentes del cuadro es más complicado , los monolink tienen su complejidad.

COMPONENTES

En el caso de que quieras trasladar los componentes de la Spider XVP al nuevo cuadro tendrías que comprar los siguientes componentes :

En la Mojo SL .
Estrenar horquilla
Estrenar headset
Estrenar desviador

En la Blur XC c 
Estrenar desviador
Estrenar poste de asiento

En la Flux DW link
Estrenar poste de asiento

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

si quieres una cleta para subir en mi experiencia propia mia de mi te dire que la pivot mach 4 se mata a cualquiera de las que tu mensionas y no es el cuadro mas ligero que digamos.


----------



## acvdo (Jan 24, 2011)

gracias voy a revisar esa tambien.

last biker 
pues si la intense todabia aguanta pero lo que comentas de las otras es decir son mas nuevas pues igual es un poco el motivo del cambio.


----------



## alfonsote (Apr 26, 2011)

Al final cambiaste el marco? con cual te quedaste?


----------



## acvdo (Jan 24, 2011)

con un ibis mojo hd que esta en camino gracias al buen luis.


----------



## alfonsote (Apr 26, 2011)

Gran cleta. Que la disfrutes con mucha suerte y más salud. Aunque esa no estaba entre las tres primeras.

Puesto que yo dudo entre marco Flux o Santa Cruz XCC, y que " thelastbiker", comenta que ambas se valen bajando y en comodidad queda SUBIR cito textualmente 
"La Santacruz Blur XC c , puede subir más rápido pero es debido a que; al ser construido el cuadro con fibra de carbono pesa más o menos como 700 gramos menos que la Spider XVP y eso cuenta , en el aspecto del desempeño de la suspensión son casi iguales .
La Flux DW Link trepa muy bien y tiene muy buen anti –squat , el punto negativo es el peso , pesa más que la Spider XVP".
La diferencia de peso es alrededor 800/850 g, a favor de la Santa en comparación con la Flux, peso que se hace sentir subiendo, pero, pregunta, un ciclista de fin de semana (no competitivo, solo alguna carrera y con los de su edad >50 años) cuanto tiempo mejoraría en una prueba ciclo-turista xc-maraton con la mas ligera? La mayor rigidez/nerviosidad de la Santa no pasaría peaje en relacion con la mayor suavidad/comodidad de la Turner?
Gracias por vuestras opiniones.


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

*Wow*

Wow ...cambiar una Intense Spider XVP for una Ibis HD wow ...Y no me tomes a mal pero son dos bicis totalmente diferentes..XC contra HD ...solo espero que es lo que estes buscando...por que sino mal recuerdo la spider es de 100 mm y la ibis bueno por lo menos 140mmm.

Lo que si estoy seguro es que te vas a divertir sacandole jugo a esos 140 mmm the la Ibis ....

Good for you !!!


----------



## acvdo (Jan 24, 2011)

si la verdad no tiene nada que ver el cambio, como comentas la spider 100% xc la verdad por que tenia la espinita de entrarle a las competencias, pero analizando el tiempo que tengo para entrenar qeue normalmente es de fin de semana ya cambie y prefiero mas diversion. probe algunas bicis de all mountain y me encanto entrarle y bajar por donde sea cosa que con una de xc estas limitado a bajar un poco despacio.


----------



## acvdo (Jan 24, 2011)

a demas de que la spider todabia la tengo


----------

